# Pulling fur from his tail



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

My pup is 9 months old.. He sometimes chases his tail which i stop. Sometimes I notice he pulls hair from the end of his tail and I stop this too. He is very hi energy and I give him lots to do. I noticed this in the morning but it could happen anytime. He is not left alone at all so it is not gonna happen unless I allow it. I think of birds that pull out their feathers. I hope he doesnt need meds. there is no fur missing to the extent that it is a problem. any thoughts?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Some random questions...

-any visible sign of infection on the skin or injury?
-flea bites
-impacted anal glands
-playing any laser light games with him?
-when does he usually start to mess with his tail? During downtime when he's just laying there?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Sounds a little OCD. Does he get much exercise? How about mental challenges?
What food is he on?


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

Could also be a symptom of food allergies


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I think I'd reconsider taking your dog to doggie day care - and give him chance to relax more. From your posts he sounds totally stressed out. 

Could you just let him go of a morning and leave him to relax on an afternoon. Or can the daycare put him in a crate to relax of a afternoon. 
Someone needs to be able to keep an eye on him though and make sure he isn't chasing his tail. 
__________
Sue


----------



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

*tail*

Probably some OCD>. it doesnt happen very often.


----------



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

*tail*

Are there any suggestions to stop this? He is very hi strung but he also crashes after play. Why would stoppping day care help? he loves that place like nothing else. the tail chasing biting only happens when he is in my sight. I doubt it happens at day care. and while sleeping during the nite, in my room it doesnt happen. its only when awake. and I correct for it when I see it happen. it's been about 3 days that it has happened. i guess i'll see how the next few days go before sending him to the behavior shrink for vets.. no joke.. He might need it, I'm not sure though.. he shows no other bad bad traits like sep anxiety, barking, agression.. just whining when frustrated, hi energy and this new tail chasing and tail fur pulling.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I didn't suggest stopping daycare - just cutting it down. By your own admission your dog is very hyperactive and whiney and not that responsive to you. Chasing his tail is probably stress - if you don't get this sorted, it could well develop into OCD 

You end up having to crate him of an eveining, which you don't want to do, to stop him whining. You say you think he's over tired - I think so to. 

His day is manic, and I believe that if he had more relaxation during the day, he would be more responsive and calmer of an evening. 

I could be wrong of course - it would be interesting to know what others think?
____________
Sue


----------



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

*ocd*

So, what do others think? Is a tired puppy a happy puppy or is a relaxed puppy better?


----------

